# bypass 500gal. propane tank to smaller one



## perry (Jul 21, 2015)

Right now I have a 500gal LP tank for the house   can i hook up a smaller tank to run just the Hot water heater for the summer ?


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, you can, but I suppose the question that needs to be asked is WHY?
You already have a properly functioning leak-proof supply, & if it ain't
broke, don't fix it.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 22, 2015)

DAKSY summed that up well. Reconsider what you are contemplating here.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 22, 2015)

Who owns the existing propane equipment ?  What other appliances or equipment are you going to bypass by doing this ?


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 22, 2015)

I was in the propane business many years. More details ?  Can I assume this is a split system due to the tank being located away from the house ? Do you have a regulator on the tank and a second regulator at the house ?


----------



## perry (Jul 24, 2015)

Want a portable tank i can get filled. Just need some propane to run my hot water tank and Don't want to pay big $ for a truck delivery right now .


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 24, 2015)

If you tell me who owns the 500 gallon set up I can tell you more. If you do not own the 500 gallon set up issues exist you need to be aware of before you touch anything.


----------



## macattack_ga (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0014JG7RQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------

